# Sycamore-cocobolo & bloodwood bowl



## NCWoodArt (Aug 30, 2012)

First attempt at a segment project. I did not go for the equal length measured out design. More of the fly by the seat of your pants & hope for the best approach. I thought it turned out good fir a 1st crack & I already know a few things I will do different on next one.

Bill


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice job Bill. I haven't ventured into the segmenting world yet - but I think I like your method the best !
Scott


----------



## JMC (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the unequalness of it really gives it a nice homemade look. In a good way. Nice work Bill.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2012)

I like it! Great wood combination and a nice looking finish! Nothing wrong with the seat-of-your-pants approach!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2012)

Yup, me likey! Love the sycamore. Good job! Well done!


----------



## JimH (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful Bowl. Excellent work.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful work. What is the finish?


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done!

Your pants should be proud!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Your pants should be proud!


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 31, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Beautiful work. What is the finish?



It's a lot of sanding with alum oxide to 600 and all the micro mesh pads until baby's butt smooth. I finished this one with HUT friction polish. 

Bill


----------



## arkie (Aug 31, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> First attempt at a segment project. I did not go for the equal length measured out design. More of the fly by the seat of your pants & hope for the best approach. I thought it turned out good fir a 1st crack & I already know a few things I will do different on next one.
> 
> Bill



Looking good! The unequal lengths are far enough apart to look intentional, and the single ring of segments furthers that impression.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2012)

I see very few segmented turnings that I like. This is definitely one of my favorites. The simplicity is brilliant. I just love it. I'm going to try and do something similar as a set. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------

